# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Nieuws: Met een tongpiercing een rolstoel besturen

## Leontien

In Amerika hebben onderzoekers een systeem bedacht waarbij iemand met een hoge dwarsleasie een rolstoel kan besturen, namelijk met een tongpiercing. Er zit een magnetisch knopje op en is verder draadloos. Alleen de tong hoef je te bewegen en de piercing is dan als ware de joystick. Op deze manier kunnen mensen met een hoge dwarsleasie toch zelfstandig voortbewegen. 

11 mensen in Georgia hebben deelgenomen aan deze proef. Deze mensen waren in een raptempo handig met het apparaat, dat ze met hun rolstoel een moeilijke hindernisbaan makkelijk konden nemen.

Zou jij hiervoor wel een tongpiercing willen nemen, als je een hoge dwarsleasie zou hebben? Of ken je iemand die een hoge dwarsleasie heeft en hier wel oren naar heeft of juist niet?

----------

